
IOS 5 is dead - hboon
https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/ios_frag
======
al_james
You mean, "IOS 5 is dead for services that use mixpanel". These "trends" in no
way tell the story of the wider internet or other device usage. Consider the
"mobile v desktop" report [1], supposedly mobile usage fell off over the first
few weeks of March and then came back. Rubbish, what it says is that mixpanel
has a changing client base that skew their stats.

[1] <https://mixpanel.com/trends/#report/desktop_vs_mobile>

~~~
fnayr
Agreed. My apps still have plenty of users on iOS 4.x.

